# how to know



## tcalloway24 (Sep 20, 2009)

how do i know if or when my guppies are mating?I have 2 females and 2 males


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

i would get more females if i were you, guppies like platies will get look bloated with eggs(only females though


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Are they wet?
Are they breathing?
Are they in the same tank?

If yes, then they're breeding. Guppies are the matingest little guys you ever saw.


----------

